# I know what I want for a layout. Now what?



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I now have a working layout. I have a few kinks to iron out, but the basic layout is sound.

So, what is the next steps? 
What materials should I use? 
What should I avoid?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I checked your other thread that has your layout
design and pictures. It appears you have laid out
the tracks on a bare top.

Most of us prefer to cover the wood with some form
of foam, many prefer the 1 or 2" thick type. The thickness
make possible some scenic variations such as streams
or ponds. Use very light dabs of glue to hold it in place

I used a 1/4" paper covered foam available in the
Walmart craft shop for little money.

You might like to use a form or cork road bed for your
main lines. I like to lay the yard and spur tracks flat
on the foam. Again, go light on the glue, you will want
to make changes later.

You'll want to run a Buss for your track drops under
the table and make your track drop connections from
that. Run the wires for your turnout motors. Also
run a Buss that you will use for any building or
street lights.

Once all that is done you will want to start with where you
will have any terrain differences such as hills, mountains or streams.

Consider where you want buildings and how roads will
get to them. Bear in mind it's not necessary for your
roads to 'connect' on the layout. You can use a 'ghost'
intersection 'somewhere' off the table. Imagination
it's called.

Somewhere along here you'll want to ballast your
tracks. Check the main rail lines in your area, likely
you'll find them ballasted with a lighter color rock. Look
at yards and spurs and you'll see some ashes, some
sketchy ballast, some weeds...and a lot of trash.
You can get ballast materials from a hobby shop or
actual rock ballast from Arizona.

One by one you'll want to add buildings and the
landscaping that goes with them. That also comes
from the hobby shop.

Keep in mind that our guys are here to help you 
with each step of the way. Think ahead but take
it one step at a time.

Of course, through all these steps you'll be running your
trains...that's what it's all about.

Don


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Where did you see pics of the layout???
Is the track on roadbed?

After ballasting (if you choose to do so) landscaping would be next.
(Earth, Grass, Trees, Shrubs, Foliage, Hill/Mountains, Water Ways, etc)
The sky is the limit.

Is there a theme to your layout or just what you like/enjoy?


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

NAJ said:


> Where did you see pics of the layout???
> Is the track on roadbed?
> 
> After ballasting (if you choose to do so) landscaping would be next.
> ...


Never mind on where are the pics, I found them.

One other thing, if you are going to landscape you may want to paint the wood with a nice "Earth Tone" which makes covering with earth/grass easier since it already looks like earth so it will hide any imperfections.


----------

